# Metalic Wings?



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Is there a breed of pigeon with metalic wings similar to the sheen on an Archangel's body?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

You can make a firebird = arch angel plus spread


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Is there a firebird breeder?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you mean the flights? The archangels are supposed to have the beetle sheen on the wings  Shows up best on black and dark t-patterns. There are other breeds with grease quills but I can't think of them at the moment for some reason.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

The sheen does not photograph well. I have never seen one other in pictures. Vivagirl has an all white one. He said it did not have the shine of the darker birds.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

The extreme sheen of the archangel is caused by the iridescent gene. It is an incomplete dominant.

Heterozygous Ir birds have a lot of sheen on the neck and brest and sometimes on the wing shield and thighs. They also can have darker down.

Homozygous Ir birds always have dark yellow down, and the sheen always extends into the back and wing shields of the bird. The expression is somehwat variable through, and a lot of selection is necessary to get the 'beetle sheen' on the black parts as is seen in arhcangels.

Ir has no effect on white and extremely light feathers. White can never show the iridescence, because a lot of light will be able to go through the white feather, while it is absorbed or bounced off dark feathers, allowing the refracted patterns to be formed.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

rudolph.est said:


> The extreme sheen of the archangel is caused by the iridescent gene. It is an incomplete dominant.
> 
> Heterozygous Ir birds have a lot of sheen on the neck and brest and sometimes on the wing shield and thighs. They also can have darker down.
> 
> ...


Nice details


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15e_partea_3/IRJRVUGZSMXJXOOMVLQ

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15r_5_culoare_1/25399944


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautiful birds. I especially like the blacks.


----------

